# MK3 Golf E-Code install help



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey guys. I have a '95 Golf GL and bought some smoked E-Codes but can't find a write up on how to install them. I have found write ups for the Jetta and some Powerlook lights, but nothing for the E-Codes. Anyone have anything? I'm completely stuck. TIA.


----------



## terenceprince (Apr 17, 2009)

I just used this one to install my golf headlights and everything is the same except the shape of the lights but the install goes the exact same on golf and jetta's. Take your time and you'll be fine, took me 3 hours going fairly slow and they turned out awesome! 

Here's the link: http://www.aircoolednut.com/erkson/personal/mycars/jetta_e-codes/index.htm


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

terenceprince said:


> I just used this one to install my golf headlights and everything is the same except the shape of the lights but the install goes the exact same on golf and jetta's. Take your time and you'll be fine, took me 3 hours going fairly slow and they turned out awesome!
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.aircoolednut.com/erkson/personal/mycars/jetta_e-codes/index.htm


 That's the only link everyone has. I've tried that. I've spent like 3 days trying. I guess I just suck at this and need the Euro Rad support. :banghead:

Unless someone lives semi-close to me and wants to help me put my lights in? The NA support is already cut. Haha.


----------



## terenceprince (Apr 17, 2009)

I took some pictures as I went and am probably going to write a DIY for NA golfs when I got time, maybe tonight. I will post the link here once it is up


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

terenceprince said:


> I took some pictures as I went and am probably going to write a DIY for NA golfs when I got time, maybe tonight. I will post the link here once it is up


 You would be my hero if you did that. Haha.


----------



## DumpdDirTEEDubZ (Sep 28, 2006)

......:thumbup:


----------



## the administrator (Oct 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

THIS link may help you...


Mike


----------

